# Glass/metal tin candles



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

What temperature are you pouring at?
Beeswax that cools too fast will show cracks. Can you wrap old towels around them or cover them with a small cardboard box? Pouring at too high of temps will also increase the amount of shrinkage.


----------

